# Your Myers-Briggs Personality Type



## xTaylor (Aug 18, 2011)

I came across this for the first time ever not too long ago and learned that I am an INFP and my husband is an ISTP.

I know there have been other threads with the same topic but most of them were about a year old.

You can take a really short and simple "test" here if you scroll down a bit-
http://www.personalitypathways.com/type_inventory.html

Or take a more detailed version and possibly more accurate version here:
http://www.humanmetrics.com/cgi-win/jtypes2.asp

I came out with INFP with both.

If you google your type you can find out what famous people are also that type and what careers are good and other information about that type.

ISTJ - The Duty Fulfillers	
ESTJ - The Guardians	
ISFJ - The Nurturers	
ESFJ - The Caregivers	
ISTP - The Mechanics	
ESTP - The Doers
ESFP - The Performers	
ISFP - The Artists	
ENTJ - The Executives	
INTJ - The Scientists	
ENTP - The Visionaries	
INTP - The Thinkers	
ENFJ - The Givers	
INFJ - The Protectors	
ENFP - The Inspirers	
INFP - The Idealists

You can go to http://www.celebritytpes.com/ to find out what celebrities or famous people share your type.

As an INFP I share my personality type with
J.K Rowling
Edgar Allen Poe
Homer
John Lennon
Kurt Cobain
Tim Burton
Johnny Depp
Heath Ledger
Louis C.K
Robert Pattinson (Ha, how interesting since he is/was with Kristen Stewart who is an ISTP, which is the same as my husband!)
Harper Lee
Shakespeare

You can also see what other personalities you are compatible with!


----------



## Ki99 (Oct 12, 2012)

I took the test many time almost always get infp but really really identify with the intp description.  but anyways hello! Nice to finally see another mbti thread on here.


----------



## Ki99 (Oct 12, 2012)

*times


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm the same as your husband. ISTP. I also found some of my favorite people are the same. 

Stanley Kubrick 
Miles Davis 
Steve Jobs

and even Jenna Jameson :um


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

INFP according to humanmetrics.

Edit: INFP according to both test.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

INFJ... and there's a thread about this with an actual poll already.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

regrettably i am an istj.

i didn't do a test but searching the celeb list it seems i share a personality type with hilary clinton and the founder of IKEA.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

*I..n..t..p....represent!!!

*
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/*groups/intp-826/*


----------



## mfd (May 5, 2013)

*INTJ* for me.

Introvert(100%) iNtuitive(25%) Thinking(100%) Judging(56%)


You have _strong_ preference of Introversion over Extraversion (100%)
You have _moderate_ preference of Intuition over Sensing (25%)
You have _strong_ preference of Thinking over Feeling (100%)
You have _moderate_ preference of Judging over Perceiving (56%)
I've gotten the same type every time I've taken the test in the past :stu

According to that site I share the type with Isaac Newton, Friedrich Nietzsche, Nikola Tesla, and the unabomber, lol.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

INTJ


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Always INTJ. I'm in good company with the fellow Nordic INTJs


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

TIBS

This Is Bull ****


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Intj all the things


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

Most of the time I get INFP.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

I am glorious type of INTP with a side of genius.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

mfd said:


> *INTJ* for me.
> 
> I've gotten the same result both times I've taken the test in the past :stu
> 
> According to that site I share the type with Isaac Newton, Friedrich Nietzsche, Nikola Tesla, and the unabomber, lol.





tbyrfan said:


> INTJ





Amphoteric said:


> Always INTJ. I'm in good company with the fellow Nordic INTJs


 Same


----------



## 87Daniel (Jun 9, 2012)

ISTP supposedly


----------



## fIashforward (May 18, 2013)

I'm also a murder.

Or INTJ as its known


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

INFP. Took the test so many times I have it memorized anyway.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm an INFP- idealist


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

ISTJ


----------



## slytherin (Dec 30, 2012)

I've taken the test many times and always wound up an INFJ. Plato, Gandhi, Thomas Jefferson, Simone de Beauvoir, NOAM CHOMSKY (I'm so happy), Leon Trotsky

AND HITLER AND BIN LADEN HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA send hepl can't stop laughING


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

arnie said:


> *I..n..t..p....represent!!!
> 
> *
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/*groups/intp-826/*


We representing.










Our Google side









Our penguin side










Our bad side.










Our genius side

Oh I forgot our trek









Google again.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

always INFP.


----------



## Gamesizer (May 23, 2013)

INTJ here

It's cool seeing that I share the same type as C.S. Lewis. I loved his books as a kid.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

On detailed tests, I get 100% I, always N, around 50/50 on T/F (so it varies which one I get, but it's been T more often), and usually P, but sometimes J.


----------



## Tink76 (May 10, 2013)

Mine's INTP


----------



## Ki99 (Oct 12, 2012)

I mostly get infp as result on tests but base on the functions I think i may be intp.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow I didn't realize there were so many INFP's here. That's pretty cool!


----------



## fromthe7 (Jan 27, 2013)

ISFP - The Artist


----------



## xTaylor (Aug 18, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I think most tests are misleading in general and especially for people with SA. I do always get infp, (even on the one my uni handed out) but supposedly only a very small proportion of society is supposed to be infp. The same is said about INTJ I'm not 100% sure I really am INFP myself to be honest.
> 
> I do think that a lot of people don't know themselves well, or aren't living the life they would be living if they didn't have SA, and since these tests usually deal with 'what do you do in x situation' that doesn't work out well. Just my opinion.


Good point! Very true !


----------



## CrossedOut (Dec 16, 2012)

INTJ MASTER RACE!!!!! Muhahahahah


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

I got INFP
Is this good or bad?


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

INTJs are supposed to be of the rarer breed. Makes me wonder...

This study finds that extremely few extroverts suffer from SA, but I am curious as to the distribution. There are an abnormal number of INTJs on this website.

---

It should be noted that I can actually score enough to be put in the ENTJ category -- depending on my mood when I take the test. Which of course, doesn't mean I'm actually an ambivert, because well... I don't know but I know I'm extremely introverted, and the INTJ category describes me fascinatingly well while the ENTJ profile misses quite a bit.


----------



## Nexus777 (Dec 1, 2012)

Took these tests in the past and INTJ always comes up, have read the description of this type and it seems 70-80% of it fits to me, so yeah.


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

*INTJ*
Introvert(67%) iNtuitive(25%) Thinking(25%) Judging(11%)


You have _distinctive_ preference of Introversion over Extraversion (67%)
You have _moderate_ preference of Intuition over Sensing (25%)
You have _moderate_ preference of Thinking over Feeling (25%)
You have _slight_ preference of Judging over Perceiving (11%)


----------



## floatingdown (May 28, 2013)

I'm also an INFP. Seems like there are a lot of us


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

I create the future


----------



## will22 (Mar 28, 2011)

INFP 
Don't know how reputable this test is in the academic community, but it sure is popular on the internet.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

istj


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

ISTP


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

INTx...

I toe the line between P and J but I mostly come out as "Judgement".


----------



## why do I do this 2 myself (Jun 3, 2013)

I took this years ago and I got the same result

*INTJ*

Introvert(89%) iNtuitive(38%) Thinking(62%) Judging(11%)

You have strong preference of Introversion over Extraversion (89%)
You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (38%)
You have distinctive preference of Thinking over Feeling (62%)
You have slight preference of Judging over Perceiving (11%)


----------



## NiteOwl (Jun 1, 2013)

I flip-flop between t and f. Last time I got...

INTJ
Introvert(78%) iNtuitive(62%) Thinking(1%) Judging(1%)
You have strong preference of Introversion over Extraversion (78%)
You have distinctive preference of Intuition over Sensing (62%)
You have marginal or no preference of Thinking over Feeling (1%)
You have marginal or no preference of Judging over Perceiving (1%)


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

INFJ, I usually flip flop between that and INTJ, but I do believe that INFJ fits me better. For me the score between Thinking and Feeling is always slight.


----------



## Sirenz (Dec 9, 2011)

ISTJ


----------



## Seranova (Jun 2, 2013)

_See my signature below_


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

im an intp


----------



## Lady Violet (Jun 6, 2013)

*INFJ*

You have slight preference of Introversion over Extraversion (22%)
You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (38%)
You have moderate preference of Feeling over Thinking (38%)
You have moderate preference of Judging over Perceiving (33%)


----------



## Miyu (Mar 10, 2013)

Your Type 
INFP
Introvert(89%) iNtuitive(50%) Feeling(62%) Perceiving(11)%


You have _strong_ preference of Introversion over Extraversion (89%)
You have _moderate_ preference of Intuition over Sensing (50%)
You have _distinctive_ preference of Feeling over Thinking (62%)
You have _slight_ preference of Perceiving over Judging (11%)


----------



## starsonfire (May 28, 2013)

ISTJ
Introvert(89%) Sensing(12%) Thinking(38%) Judging(33%)


----------



## nowornever (Jun 6, 2013)

No E's so far then? lol! I'm INTP if it matters.


----------



## NiteOwl (Jun 1, 2013)

nowornever said:


> No E's so far then? lol! I'm INTP if it matters.


Doubt an E that developed social anxiety would test out as an E after that, since a lot of the questions would be influenced by the anxiety.


----------



## AwkwardKat (Jun 9, 2013)

ISTP - The Mechanics


----------



## blueidealist26 (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm an INFJ, although I am quite close in the F/T category so I think I act like an INTJ sometimes.


----------



## Schmilsson (Jun 7, 2013)

INTJ
Introvert(100%) iNtuitive(12%) Thinking(38%) Judging(22%)


----------



## GreenRoom (Jan 28, 2012)

INTJ
Introvert(44%) iNtuitive(25%) Thinking(1%) Judging(1%)
You have moderate preference of Introversion over Extraversion (44%)
You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (25%)
You have marginal or no preference of Thinking over Feeling (1%)
You have marginal or no preference of Judging over Perceiving (1%)

The two previous times I did this test on another career based website came up as INFJ which is possbile considering im only 1% on both thinking and judging.


----------



## frank81 (Dec 1, 2011)

ESFJ
Extravert(6%) Sensing(6%) Feeling(25%) Judging(17%)


You have _slight_ preference of Extraversion over Introversion (6%)
You have _slight_ preference of Sensing over Intuition (6%)
You have _moderate_ preference of Feeling over Thinking (25%)
You have _slight_ preference of Judging over Perceiving (17%)
I must be the 1st extravert.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

NiteOwl said:


> Doubt an E that developed social anxiety would test out as an E after that, since a lot of the questions would be influenced by the anxiety.


The key to testing is to determine a) is it my anxiety keeping me from wanting to be around people, or b) do I generally just prefer to be alone anyway?

If your answer is a, then you may be at heart an extrovert that is affected by your social anxiety.


----------



## NiteOwl (Jun 1, 2013)

Revenwyn said:


> The key to testing is to determine a) is it my anxiety keeping me from wanting to be around people, or b) do I generally just prefer to be alone anyway?
> 
> If your answer is a, then you may be at heart an extrovert that is affected by your social anxiety.


After living with it long enough it's kind of hard to tell, at least for me lol


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

This stuff should be taken with a grain of salt.

I've always been either INTP or INTJ according to these tests. I guess that means I'm some sheldon-cooper-esque super-genius that prefers the company of integrals and x86 processors over human beings. Also, sex is gross and love is illogical.

Too bad that couldn't be further from the truth. I'm reserved some days, gregarious the next. While I do enjoy intellectual pursuits, I'd say the majority of the time I avoid thinking. It's a pain in the ***. Hell, the majority of my hobbies are pretty simple-minded. Oh and, if given the choice between spending time with a woman or spending time with my compiler, I'd probably choose the woman.

I think it's just one more label for people to hide behind.

_"I'm INTx! That means I'm smarter than 96.59394834% of the population! Looks like I'm better than you! It doesn't matter that I have no formal education, no job, and have no accomplishments under my belt, all that matters is that I'm a genius!"

"I'm any type that starts with E! I'm an overly gregarious douchebag that sells cars all day!"

"I'm any type that has F in it! Numbers are dumb. Look at that rainbow over there, isn't it pretty? Life is whimsical! Unicorns, strawberries, and sunshine!"

"I'm any type that has an S in it! I'm pretty much spiderman. I have super-human senses and I can read you like a book. Better watch out!"_


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

I always get either ISTJ or INTJ with the latter being more frequent.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

NiteOwl said:


> Doubt an E that developed social anxiety would test out as an E after that, since a lot of the questions would be influenced by the anxiety.


Yeah, I've always felt that there's no way everyone on this site is introverted. Some people on here just think they are because of their SA.


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

Rainbat said:


> This stuff should be taken with a grain of salt.
> 
> I've always been either INTP or INTJ according to these tests. I guess that means I'm some sheldon-cooper-esque super-genius that prefers the company of integrals and x86 processors over human beings. Also, sex is gross and love is illogical.
> 
> ...


Classic INTJ:



> They tend to be pragmatic, logical, and creative. They have a low tolerance for spin or rampant emotionalism. They are not generally susceptible to catchphrases and do not readily accept authority based on tradition, rank, or title.






> They may even be considered the most independent of all of the sixteen personality types.


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Varies between INTJ/P depending on my current situation.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Rainbat said:


> This stuff should be taken with a grain of salt.
> 
> I've always been either INTP or INTJ according to these tests. I guess that means I'm some sheldon-cooper-esque super-genius that prefers the company of integrals and x86 processors over human beings. Also, sex is gross and love is illogical.
> 
> ...


Good post.


----------



## moonnx (Apr 23, 2010)

Oddly enough I get Entp. I used to be intj. But that's when I'm stressed-which is when around most people-bc they don't understand me.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Rainbat said:


> x86 processors over human beings.


I do



> if given the choice between spending time with a woman or spending time with my compiler, I'd probably choose the woman.


----------



## SASsier (Apr 9, 2010)

I consider myself INFJ or INFP. Of course, those are very "trendy" Myers Briggs types these days. It seems every girl who fancies herself a geek chic writer, artist, or musician is an INF_. There are so many INFs in certain online communities these days (any circles/subcultures that value creativity, quirkiness, compassion, etc). 

I think these personality types are more determined by culture, and how you WANT to see yourself, than anything else. After all, YOU are the one completing these questionnaires. There's a certain amount of self-serving bias going on. Your Myers Briggs tells you what YOU value - creativity vs. following the rules, spontaneity vs. order, etc.


----------



## dizzyizzy919 (Aug 7, 2010)

INTP
strongly on the introvert, moderately on everything else.


----------



## Dylan2 (Jun 3, 2012)

The Myers-Briggs test *lacks *what psychologists call *validity *(doesn't really measure what it claims to measure) and *reliability *(doesn't give consistent results).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Myers-Briggs_Type_Indicator#Origins_of_the_theory

It was created by a mother and daughter with no background in psychology who read Dr. Yung's work and thought it sounded pretty cool. The test was simply based on intuitive interpretations of Dr. Yung's work so statistical techniques like factor analysis were not performed. It's now widely used in business likely because business executives have no background in psychometric testing. *The test is considered a bit of a joke in the field of personality psychology.* A reliable and valid equivalent is the NEO PI-R.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Revised_NEO_Personality_Inventory


----------



## Auroras (Jul 24, 2013)

ISFJ here. Our "small" group can be found here


----------



## hellinnorway (Aug 6, 2011)

ISFJ - The Nurturers


----------



## marko delic (Aug 6, 2013)

infp..strong for following causes,,flexible for people and emotions until offended, which results in bursts of emotions and violence,,very hard time with leveling their ideals and normal life...i bet most kamikazis and muslim suicide warriors were infp xd


----------



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

INTP.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

why is everyone always talking about MBTI?  i like Enneagram more.


----------



## Introspect (Aug 9, 2013)

everytime i take these tests, bar 1 time, its INTJ.


----------



## INGRID2014 (Jun 9, 2014)

*INTJs*



ItsEasierToRun said:


> Same


I´m a ENFP girl. And just love INTJs. Sometimes I get curious and ask friends to take MTBI and...yes..closest friends are INTJs. Also my boyfriend. I love the deep static eyes. Timeless and frightening staring sometimes. And I always feel thrilled with their silence ...lol.. I´ve been always the talkative one and just fool and shinny...lol and don´t know why in the world he loves me. But we are full of intimacy and this counts for sure.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

INFJ...or possibly INFP, maybe sorta (....and 9 for enneagram :b)


----------



## Jade18 (Mar 6, 2011)

ISFJ

''the nurturer''


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

ISTP


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

Some weird hybrid of INFP/INTP.

As for enneagram, 5w4


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm INFP, with introversion at 100%


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

ISTJ, like Martin Heidegger or Sigmund Freud.


----------



## Sindelle (Oct 22, 2010)

INTP usually occasionally INFP or INTJ.


----------



## Angelfire (Oct 14, 2013)

Infp


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

INFJ


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

INFP, INTP mix. F for teacher, T for mathematics I'm assuming


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

INTJ lol


----------



## xTaylor (Aug 18, 2011)

I took this test a year ago.

My results have changed slightly..

You have *marginal or no preference* of Extraversion over Introversion (1%)
You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (50%)
You have distinct preference of Feeling over Thinking (62%)
You have moderate preference of Perceiving over Judging (44%)

I found that kind of interesting!


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

I always get INTJ or INFJ. I got INTJ with the longer test, thinking being 1%, and INFJ with the shorter one. I'm pretty 50/50 with thinking vs. intuition. Or maybe I just have multiple personalities :b


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

INFJ


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

INTJ
Introvert(89%) iNtuitive(12%) Thinking(100%) Judging(11%)

I was ISTP when I took the test few months ago.


----------



## Wagnerian (Aug 5, 2014)

INFJ......I'm the mother of them all.


----------



## Aleisha93 (Aug 3, 2014)

INFJ- The "Protector" which oddly enough, is what my boss referred to me as not too long ago...


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

INFP
​


----------



## Szeth (Jul 5, 2014)

INTP


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Intp yo


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

INFJ


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

INTP, with all annoying INTP traits


----------



## DanTheOutlaw (May 29, 2014)

ISTP
Introvert(89%) Sensing(50%) Thinking(75%) Perceiving(11%)


You have _strong_ preference of Introversion over Extraversion (89%)
You have _moderate_ preference of Sensing over Intuition (50%)
You have _distinct_ preference of Thinking over Feeling (75%)
You have _slight_ preference of Perceiving over Judging (11%)


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

i think like the artist, but when i was 5 i realized it'd never happen for me. cause it's not what i sought, true story.

so right now i might be still discovering myself.

what is the one that just wants everyone happy? i'm that.


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

laysiaj said:


> INFJ


i like INFJ they're always nice =)


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

Justlittleme said:


> i like INFJ they're always nice =)


Makes sense to me~ I'm pretty nice! :yes


----------



## Sachiko Sachiko (Nov 7, 2012)

It was either INTJ or INFJ


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm an INFJ, which seems to be pretty popular here. Haha.


----------



## wildcherry876 (Feb 6, 2012)

ISTJ

Introvert(56%) Sensing(88%) Thinking(50%) Judging(1%)

You have moderate preference of Introversion over Extraversion (56%)
You have strong preference of Sensing over Intuition (88%)
You have moderate preference of Thinking over Feeling (50%)
You have marginal or no preference of Judging over Perceiving (1%)


----------



## Roch (Jul 7, 2014)

Funny I found this thread I just got my official MBTI results from my university today. I'm an INFJ (quite expected, no pun intended.)


----------



## 525826 (Aug 29, 2014)

intj when I took it in management class
I think these results are just fun-to-read guesses
You can be who you want to be
There are no fixed answers


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Took it again and got the same result. 
INTP
Introvert(78%) iNtuitive(12%) Thinking(50%) Perceiving(33%)


You have _strong_ preference of Introversion over Extraversion (78%)
You have _slight_ preference of Intuition over Sensing (12%)
You have _moderate_ preference of Thinking over Feeling (50%)
You have _moderate_ preference of Perceiving over Judging (33%)


----------



## overthelake (Jun 22, 2014)

Done 2 tests online and get INTP. One time I examined the questions and saw only if I answered a couple slightly differently it was INTJ. So I've always felt like I'm two people. One of them is more judgmental and antagonistic and other is more observant and detached from the ego.

Found the result from one of hte tests which I did in 2011:
Introverted (I) 67.86% Extroverted (E) 32.14%
Intuitive (N) 68.57% Sensing (S) 31.43%
Thinking (T) 53.13% Feeling (F) 46.88%
Perceiving (P) 54.55% Judging (J) 45.45%

I know that the two tests I took were years apart.

I once found stats online about these personality traits used in MyersBriggs and made this:
Reference: http://www.careerplanner.com/MB2/TypeInPopulation.cfm

Distrubtion in global population (adds up to 100.3%?):
ISFJ 13.8%
ESFJ 12.3%
ISTJ 11.6%
ISFP 8.8%
ESTJ 8.7%
ESFP 8.5%
ENFP 8.1%
ISTP 5.4%
INFP 4.4%
ESTP 4.3%
INTP 3.3%
ENTP 3.2%
ENFJ 2.5%
INTJ 2.1%
ENTJ 1.8%
INFJ 1.5%

The most common designations in each category (2 in each):
Personality has a I: 50.9% (E: 49.4)
Personality has a S: 73.1% (N: 26.9)
Personality has a F: 59.9% (T: 40.4)
Personality has a J: 54.3% (P: 46)

First two designations:
Personality has IS: 39.6%
Personality has ES: 33.8%
Personality has EN: 15.6%
Personality has IN: 11.3%

Last two designations:
Personality has FJ: 30.1%
Personality has FP: 29.8%
Personality has TJ: 24.2%
Personality has TP: 16.2%

Personality with N?? (lowest to highest rate):
NTJ 3.9%
NFJ 4.0%
NTP 6.5%
NFP 12.5%

Personality with N?? (in same order as S??):
NTP 6.5%
NFP 12.5%
NTJ 3.9%
NFJ 4.0%

Personality with S?? (lowest to highest rate):
STP 9.7%
SFP 17.3%
STJ 20.3%
SFJ 26.1%

Personality with S?? (in same order as N??):
STJ 20.3%
SFJ 26.1%
STP 9.7%
SFP 17.3%

I wrote this:
_Basically, S and N do not combine with the last two designations in equal ways. Very briefly, it looks like N doesn't 'like' J. And it looks like S doesn't 'like' P much either. I think someone with more statistics and probability knowledge could squeeze a lot from this._


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Here's a test that shows cognitive function usage:
http://www.keys2cognition.com/explore.htm

And one that shows Enneagram type as well:
http://similarminds.com/embj.html

It's honestly important to understand the function in process, here a few sites that gives short examples of how they're used in decision making:

http://www.cognitiveprocesses.com/index.cfm 
(Uses the choice of clothes as an example, and has longer descriptions when clicked on of each function in use.)

http://understandmyersbriggs.blogspot.com/2012/12/the-8-cognitive-functions.html

"Se: Extraverted Sensing

Extraverted Sensing is the strong awareness of the physical world. We enjoy the thrill of actions and impulses in the present moment. We act on our experiences immediately. We experience the sights, sounds and smells of the world around us to our fullest extent.

Si: Introverted Sensing

Introverted Sensing is the storing of data and then the comparison of that data with other experiences. For example, when we see a movie that reminds us of another similar movie. Or when we see a person that reminds us of someone else. We also use past experiences to learn how to handle similar current situations. There is great attention to detail with Introverted Sensing.

Ne: Extraverted iNtuiting

Extraverted Intuiting involves seeing all possibilites of a subject and believing that each one has a possibility of being true. We can juggle many ideas at once, and find that this cognitive function makes it easy and enjoyable to brainstorm. Extraverted Intuiting involves coming to conclusions about ideas from one major idea. The idea implies relationships and smaller ideas.

Ni: Introverted iNtuiting

This function allows a person to gain a sense about the future by processing data through impressions and meanings. We find ourselves discovering how the future will be by signs, trends, and patterns. We will find relationships between many ideas, and find ideas similar to those ideas in order to look for a main idea that is made up of these smaller ideas. These ideas and similar ideas come to one main idea that will turn out to be true and give the sense of an "Aha!" moment.

Te: Extraverted Thinking

Extraverted thinking helps to create order out of chaos. They organize the environment through charts, graphs, outlines, etc. It allows us to pick out what is necessary and figures out the most efficient way to complete an objective. Extraverted Thinkers love a challenge because it attests to their skills. They will almost always follow through with a project.

Ti: Introverted Thinking

Introverted Thinking finds ways to express an idea that is to the point and concise. We analyze, categorize, and evaluate to figure out whether something fits into the larger framework. We figure out the precise problem of an idea or concept and then work to fix it. We often are checking for inconsistencies in the world, and we often take things apart to understand how it works. We use models to see how things should be, and look at both sides of issues to determine inconsistencies.

Fe: Extraverted Feeling

Extraverted Feeling involves considering other peoples feelings to a great level. We often try to help everyone get along, and we may often disclose our own feelings and take on others' as our own. We like to determine what will work best for the group in order to honor and consider everyones values and feelings. We accomodate ourselves and others by deciding what is appropriate and acceptable in that setting. We often use social graces by being polite, considerate, and appropriate. We often respond to people's expressed or unexpressed wants or desires.

Fi: Introverted Feeling

Introverted Feeling acts as a filter- it often is considering the worth of something based on the truth in which it is based. We decide whether something is worth standing up for based on its truth and significance. We often have feelings of a persons essence and this helps us to determine if something is fake or true. Introverted Feeling is often expressed through actions and feelings rather than words.

This chart shows how often we use these cognitive functions depending on what type we are. The first and second are most important.

INTP = Ti > Ne > Si > Fe
ISTP = Ti > Se > Ni > Fe 
ENTP = Ne > Ti > Fe > Si 
ENFP = Ne > Fi > Te > Si 
ISFP = Fi > Se > Ni > Te
INFP = Fi > Ne > Si > Te
INTJ = Ni > Te > Fi > Se
INFJ = Ni > Fe > Ti > Se
ESTJ = Te > Si > Ne > Fi 
ENTJ = Te > Ni > Se > Fi 
ESFJ = Fe > Si > Ne > Ti 
ENFJ = Fe > Ni > Se > Ti 
ISTJ = Si > Te > Fi > Ne 
ISFJ = Si > Fe > Ti > Ne 
ESTP = Se > Ti > Fe > Ni 
ESFP = Se > Fi > Te > Ni"

Another site you can use to compare types to see communication styles:
http://www.preludecharacteranalysis.com/explore/compare


----------



## Krampjains (Sep 12, 2014)

INTP.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Most likely INFJ (or possibly INFP)


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

Zyriel said:


> Here's a test that shows cognitive function usage:
> http://www.keys2cognition.com/explore.htm
> 
> And one that shows Enneagram type as well:
> ...


Hmm, same as I thought.

extraverted Sensing (Se) ****************************** (30.2)
good use
introverted Sensing (Si) ************************************* (37.3)
excellent use
extraverted Intuiting (Ne) ************************** (26.9)
average use
introverted Intuiting (Ni) *************************** (27.9)
average use
extraverted Thinking (Te) ********************************** (34.1)
good use
introverted Thinking (Ti) ******************************** (32.3)
good use
extraverted Feeling (Fe) ******************** (20.1)
limited use
introverted Feeling (Fi) ****************************** (30.8 )
good use


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

INTJ


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

I usually get INFP or ISFP, depends on how I feel when I take the test I guess


----------



## Aislynnia (Nov 20, 2014)

INFP- wow there are a lot of us here!


----------



## BehindClosedDoors (Oct 16, 2014)

ISFJ - The Nurturers


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

ISTJ.


----------



## Sirimiri (Mar 17, 2014)

ISTJ here as well.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I always test INFP. Some people have mentioned why there are so many on this site, when it's supposedly a rare type. In general sensors make up an estimated 66-74% of the population, with intuitives the remaining 26-34%.

My theory is sensors are out there living their lives, and are less likely to be wasting their time on the internet. And also sensors are less likely to take tests such as mbti. I know from a personal stand point, when I have asked some sensor-heavy friends if they were willing to take the test, and the majority seemed uninterested or flat out refused. Not saying all sensors are like this in general, but intuitives seem more interested in trying to understand themselves. 

So let's try to narrow down the population even further, who would be spending more time on the internet, introverts or extroverts? I can see extroverts flocking towards social-media sites, but introverts would be more likely to be posting on a forum. So it would seem likely that the majority here would be INFP/INFJ , INTP/INTJ. Even though they're all pretty rare personality types when it comes to the general populace.


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

INTJ


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Elov said:


> So let's try to narrow down the population even further, who would be spending more time on the internet, introverts or extroverts? I can see extroverts flocking towards social-media sites, but introverts would be more likely to be posting on a forum. So it would seem likely that the majority here would be INFP/INFJ , INTP/INTJ. Even though they're all pretty rare personality types when it comes to the general populace.


Extroverts don't post on internet forums as a rule. In fact a lot of them probably wouldn't even know what one is.

Even forums that you might expect to see a lot of extroverts (such as sport forums) are mostly populated by introverts or ambiverts.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Someone should make a poll of this, so we can see actual numbers


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

SD92 said:


> Extroverts don't post on internet forums as a rule. In fact a lot of them probably wouldn't even know what one is.
> 
> Even forums that you might expect to see a lot of extroverts (such as sport forums) are mostly populated by introverts or ambiverts.


There are a few extroverts on internet forums but yes, primarily it's dominated by introverts. Not entirely sure why though. Perhaps extroverts don't feel the need to voice their opinions to strangers, because it's less personal, and they receive other forms of social stimulation elsewhere? I'm not entirely sure why I'm drawn to internet forums myself...


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

splendidbob said:


> Someone should make a poll of this, so we can see actual numbers


Just did some searching and found a poll already, but it's closed unfortunately. :c
There's actually been quite a few threads talking about MBTI.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f36/personality-types-328273/

Edit: Oh wait I don't think the poll is closed xD I just didn't realize I already voted on it.


----------



## pbandjam (Sep 24, 2011)

ISTJ


----------



## ToeSnails (Jul 23, 2013)

jeanny said:


> INTJ


----------



## jlscho03 (Sep 5, 2012)

ISFJ,

Scored strong on Introversion, but very weakly on judging (meaning that if I were to re-take the test, I could probably also score P, or perceiving, and in fact, I have)


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

I've taken it multiple times, and I always get INFP. My best friend is an INFP as well.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

INFJ
Introvert(100%) iNtuitive(44%) Feeling(12%) Judging(11%)

First time I can remember getting anything other than INTJ.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm one of those INTJ *******s, heh....


----------

